# taillights audi a3 sportback



## scoubi69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi all, I need information regarding facelift taillights audi a3 sportback. I am European, and perhaps dispute you. I see there is a difference between the two lights on the first photo, there is a blank line at the flasher and the second photo is red here. Can you help me as I seek the reference fire with red at the flasher


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

euro flash orange
us flash red


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

The ones you posted below are North American Tails Vs the Above are the Euro.

Aside from that not sure what you are wanting to know.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I'll swap your outers for a set of red outers...

-But then again, so will a hundred others! :laugh:


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I swapped mine to the Euro outers.... I love them!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

That top picture is my car - its a prefacelift with European tails installed and recoded via vagcom. My original taillights were not LED.


----------



## scoubi69 (Apr 15, 2011)

do you have the reference of the rear lights in the wing with the red?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

scoubi69 said:


> do you have the reference of the rear lights in the wing with the red?


Guessing you mean the Part number?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

scoubi69 said:


> do you have the reference of the rear lights in the wing with the red?


Is this what you were asking for? 

This is my car right after I bought it.











This is it with the new tails.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I may be mistaken but isn't it the law that Euro turn signals must be amber??


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

mike3141 said:


> I may be mistaken but isn't it the law that Euro turn signals must be amber??


yes sir, but people do the US spec tails to be different, yea he different he different


----------



## scoubi69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, the serial number of the right headlight and headlight left Led U.S., with red


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

You mean the part number for the US outer tails?

If you're looking to buy a set, there's a set on the classifieds here:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5880738-Gauging-Interest-US-Spec-LED-Outer-Tails


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I too went with facelift rears on my car. The lights don't work like they should so I guess I'm going to need the vagcom tickle too. Silly me since I thought the adapter wiring would take care of that, but it didn't. I just need to find someone with vagcom who knows how to recode them to what they are supposed to be. Bah. Anyway, I got the full set cheap from Poland, sourced via German E-bay.










-Mici-


----------



## scoubi69 (Apr 15, 2011)

I return with my topic because in Europe, I can not find the reference LED taillights USA version (flash red). Does anyone can give me the reference of these lights in the USA? I would put these lights on my car in Europe. thank you


----------



## DutchcaribbeanGTI (Dec 7, 2000)

8P4 945 095 F 
8P4 945 096 F 


They do show up used on ebay.
Search for 09+ tail lights.

:laugh:


----------



## scoubi69 (Apr 15, 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

ceese said:


> That top picture is my car - its a prefacelift with European tails installed and recoded via vagcom. My original taillights were not LED.





Mici said:


> I too went with facelift rears on my car. The lights don't work like they should so I guess I'm going to need the vagcom tickle too. Silly me since I thought the adapter wiring would take care of that, but it didn't. I just need to find someone with vagcom who knows how to recode them to what they are supposed to be. Bah. Anyway, I got the full set cheap from Poland, sourced via German E-bay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do either of you have the VAG-COM directions for coding the facelift tail lights? I just got some off of ebay which took 2 weeks to get here and are looking to code them so that they work right. Much appreciated ahead of time. :beer:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BeeFam said:


> Do either of you have the VAG-COM directions for coding the facelift tail lights? I just got some off of ebay which took 2 weeks to get here and are looking to code them so that they work right. Much appreciated ahead of time. :beer:


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4074059


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

^^^
Many thanks! :beer:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BeeFam said:


> ^^^
> Many thanks! :beer:


Anytime! :beer:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Hey, if you want to trade for a set of all-red, I'll happily do that.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

VWAddict said:


> Hey, if you want to trade for a set of all-red, I'll happily do that.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


I think I'm going to keep mine because I've been waiting so long to make the switch happen + all the waiting from shipping. However if we did switch I think you might be getting the short end of the stick because I heard that the ones I got don't get as bright as OEM. But if I recall correctly you have an 08? Maybe you could shed some light upon the subject.

I got mine from here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110866713423?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thanks for the offer though.


----------

